# Starcraft - Zerg Theme 4



## HansZimmer

This piece has been inserted in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

From the soundtrack of the videogame "Starcraft".

Composers: Derek Duke, Jason Hayes, Glenn Stafford.

You can rate the piece with the poll.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (2*2 + 1*2) / 3 = 1.33


----------

